# Pure Bred Lab Available



## chris13 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey

I have a 2 year old male, pure bred Lab available for breeding
Excellent health and kept in immaculate conditions.
Hoping to find a jet black female, no payment required, just pick of the litter.

PLease email [email protected] if you know someone who may be able to help.

thanks......................Chris


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 11, 2007)

shouldnt this be in the wanted forum?


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 11, 2007)

What a sweetheartGood luck with your search.


----------



## chris13 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry reptile girl, I hope the site doesnt collapse with a rule breach


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 11, 2007)

chris13 said:


> Sorry reptile girl, I hope the site doesnt collapse with a rule breach


 lol i dont care,nice dog,is he trained up?


----------



## chris13 (Sep 11, 2007)

haha

Yeh hes very loyal and protective.
Puts on a tuff act with strangers but is basically scared of his own shadow. Extremely loud deep bark on him.
Puts off any intruders. And is unbeleivably smart.


----------

